# Comfort



## Cony

Im interesting to know how do you say "comfort" in many languages, and if it is possible the pronounciation. Thanks.


----------



## Arabelle

Hello,

'Comfort' remains the same in many languages, as you might already know. I can make a list of some languages, but can't really hlep with prononciation.

Arabic: راحة
Dutch: Comfort
English: Comfort
French: Confort
German: Komfort
Italian: Conforto
Portuguese: Conforto
Spanish: Confort
Swedish: Komfort

-- This list is in the alphabetical order, not aranged by languages families.


----------



## elroy

The pronunciation of the Arabic word is _raaha_.


----------



## Jhorer Brishti

Bengali transliterated:"Aaraam". "Aaraam kor/o/un"(depending on formality/respect) literally means "do comfort". Can be more fittingly translated as "Make yourself comfortable"/"rest"...


----------



## diegodbs

Basque: Konfort
Catalan: Confort


----------



## optimistique

Comfort in English means 'solice' too, doesn't it?

In Dutch, that's: 'troost' or 'steun'


----------



## ireney

Here's some general pronounciation "rules"

VOWELS
a = *a*pple
e = *e*lephant
i =* i*nk
o = *o*mnibus

Consonants

g = *y *in you but withought the "i" sound after the initial one (Yiou) or as *w *in Washington without the "ou" after the initial one

comfort (noun) meaning that something is comfortable = anessi, άνεση
comfort (noun) as in "words of comfort" = parigoria, παρηγοριά
comfort (noun) as in "finding comfort from the pain in.." = anakoufissi, ανακούφιση

comfort (vb) as in "comfort the widow" = parigoro, παρηγορώ
comfort (vb) as in "the good news comforted us" = anakoufizo,ανακουφίζω

there are others too depending on the different nuances in the meaning of comfort but I think these are enough


----------



## Cony

Hi, i really apreciate your answers. this is my first post and this place is amazing, thanks ireney, optimistique, diegodbs, Jhorer Brishti, elroy, Arabelle for your replys.


----------



## optimistique

Cony said:
			
		

> Im interesting to know how do you say "comfort" in many languages, and *if it is possible the pronounciation*. Thanks.



well, the Dutch 'comfort' is pronounced like in French (so the '-t' is not pronounced), but no nasality (the 'm' is pronounced).

*troost* = _troo-_  is pronounced like the French word 'trop' (the 'p' is not pronounced there), and well -_st _is just 'st'. (there is no good English equivalent for 'oo', since the English 'o' always tends to an 'a'-sound which is definitely not there in Dutch.)

*steun *= the 'eu' sounds like the one in the French 'p*eu*'. There's no English equivalent either.


----------



## Whodunit

The pronunciation of the German word "Komfort" is "komfor".

The "o" as in French, the "r" at the end is pronounced like an "a" and the "t" is never pronounced in the word.


----------



## linguist786

Urdu/Gujarati/Hindi/Bengali/Punjabi are all the same: "Aaraam" (actually means "rest" but can be used for comfort as well)


----------



## macta123

In Hindi
Suvidha


----------



## linguist786

macta123 said:
			
		

> In Hindi
> Suvidha


wtf? i've never heard that!!
three words really for "comfort" in hindi: aaraam, sukh, chen
tbh, i've never heard of "Suvidha" - are you sure that's not Sanskrit?


----------



## CatStar

Hey everyone,

In Irish it's *compord *
pronounced: com (rhymes with bum!) pord (poured)

Slán
Caitríona


----------



## LanguageLearningChica

Komfort in Norwegian. Pron. w/out the -t.


----------



## Rune Traverse

I've found two I believe in Japanese - 

igokochi (E-go-co-chi)
anki (ann-key)

Not entirely sure if they're common usage, though.


----------



## Roshini

In Malay
Comfort - Keselesaan (pronounced as ke - se-lay-saan.)
If you're using comfortable - selesa. (alone with no suffix or affix.)
Have fun!!


----------



## Cony

Comfort as a noun in other languages is used for a name too?


----------



## Andrutzu

in Romanian it's "confort", with  the accent on the last syllable (on the last o). 
the Romanian for "comfortable" is "confortabil". bye!!!


----------



## chuff

> in Romanian it's "confort", with the accent on the last syllable (on the last o).


 

I thought it was "alinare"?


----------



## Dobean

In Italian we use the normal "comfort" too.


----------



## Tisia

Persian: راحتي (rahati) *OR* آسايش (asayesh) *OR* آسودگي (asudagi)
Kurdish: ئاسايش (asayesh)
Finnish: Lohdutus *OR* Mukavuus

Tisia


----------



## MingRaymond

Dobean said:
			
		

> In Italian we use the normal "comfort" too.


 
What do you mean? 

Ming


----------



## LanceKitty

Tagalog:

*Kalinga* or *Ginhawa*


----------



## Maja

In Serbian: 

"Komfor" (Cyrillic "Комфор")
The pronunciation is the same as in En. (though without T in the end), but the accent differs!

Pozdrav!


----------



## Thomas1

optimistique said:
			
		

> Comfort in English means 'solice' too, doesn't it?
> 
> In Dutch, that's: 'troost' or 'steun'


I think you meant "sol*a*ce"


----------



## Thomas1

Whodunit said:
			
		

> The pronunciation of the German word "Komfort" is "komfor".
> 
> The "o" as in French, the "r" at the end is pronounced like an "a" and the "t" is never pronounced in the word.


Who, I'm trying to guess how I should pronunce "r" but cannot adjust my tongue to switch it with "a". Is it similar to the British pronunciation of "r" at the end of a word, please?

Thanks, 
Thomas


----------



## Thomas1

Cony said:
			
		

> Im interesting to know how do you say "comfort" in many languages, and if it is possible the pronounciation. Thanks.


In Polish:
komfort 
pronunciation [komfort] it is almost same as English, but we pronunce "o" after "f" not shwa


----------



## Whodunit

Thomas1 said:
			
		

> Who, I'm trying to guess how I should pronunce "r" but cannot adjust my tongue to switch it with "a". Is it similar to the British pronunciation of "r" at the end of a word, please?
> 
> Thanks,
> Thomas


 
It's just the German "final r".


----------



## Becker

In Sinhalese it's _saepa_


----------



## ukuca

In Turkish: Konfor (or rahatlık it's more Turkish) But both of them are commonly used.


----------



## robbie_SWE

chuff said:
			
		

> I thought it was "alinare"?


 
No! *Alinare* means something else (it means to relieve!). 

robbie


----------



## panjabigator

Would they say "shukh" in Bangla?


----------



## Jhorer Brishti

panjabigator said:
			
		

> Would they say "shukh" in Bangla?


 
 "shukh" in Bengali/Baangla means "Bliss". Bengali seems to share the same word for comfort as the other North Indian languages mentioned here:"Aaraam". "(Tumi) Aaraam Kara/Koro" would mean "Make yourself comfortable".


----------



## avalon2004

In Greek it is *η άνεση *[ánesee]


----------



## apmoy70

And then some etymology on the Greek terms:


ireney said:


> ...
> comfort (noun) meaning that something is comfortable = anessi, άνεση


*«Άνεση»* [ˈa.ne.si] (fem.) < Classical 3rd declension deverbative fem. noun *«ἄνεσις» ắnĕsis* (nom. sing.), *«ἀνέσεως» ănésĕōs* (gen. sing.) --> _loosening, relaxing_ < Classical athematic v. *«ἀνίημι» ăníēmĭ* --> _to let go, release, send up, give access to, allow_ < prefix & preposition *«ἀνά» ănắ* + athematic v. *«ἵημι» híēmĭ* 


ireney said:


> comfort (noun) as in "words of comfort" = parigoria, παρηγοριά


*«Παρηγοριά»* [pa.ɾi.ɣɔ.ɾiˈʲa] (fem.) < Classical deverbative fem. *«παρηγορίᾱ» părēgŏríā* with synizesis --> _consolation, emollient, remedy, assuagement_ < Classical v. *«παρηγορέω/παρηγορῶ» părēgŏréō* (uncontracted)/*părēgŏrô* (contracted) --> _to console, comfort, appease_ < prefix & preposition *«παρά» părắ* + v. *«ἀγορεύω» ăgŏreú̯ō*


ireney said:


> comfort (noun) as in "finding comfort from the pain in.." = anakoufissi, ανακούφιση


*«Ανακούφιση»* [a.naˈku.fi.si] (fem.) < Classical 3rd declension deverbative fem. noun *«ἀνακούφισις» ănăkoúpʰisis* (nom. sing.), *«ἀνακουφίσεως» ănăkoupʰísĕōs* (gen. sing.) --> _relief_ < Classical v. *«ἀνακουφίζω» ănăkoupʰízō* --> _to lift_ or _raise up_ < prefix & preposition *«ἀνά» ănắ* + v. *«κουφίζω» koupʰízō* --> _to lighten, mitigate, cancel, nullify_ (of unknown etymology).


ireney said:


> comfort (vb) as in "comfort the widow" = parigoro, παρηγορώ


MoGr v. *«παρηγορώ»* [pa.ɾi.ɣɔˈɾɔ] < Classical v. *«παρηγορέω/παρηγορῶ» părēgŏréō* (uncontracted)/*părēgŏrô* (see earlier)


ireney said:


> comfort (vb) as in "the good news comforted us" = anakoufizo,ανακουφίζω


MoGr v. *«ανακουφίζω»* [a.na.kuˈfi.zɔ] < Classical v. *«ἀνακουφίζω» ănăkoupʰízō* (see earlier)


----------



## nimak

Maja said:


> In Serbian:
> 
> "Komfor" (Cyrillic "Комфор")
> The pronunciation is the same as in En. (though without T in the end), but the accent differs!
> 
> Pozdrav!


The native word in *Serbian* / *Croatian* is *удобност* / *udobnost*.

In *Slovenian* it is *udobje*.

In *Macedonian* it is *удобност* (udobnost) and *удопство* (udopstvo). But *комфор* (komfor) ['kɔmfɔr] is also used.

In *Russian* it is *удобства* (udobstva) and *комфорт* (komfort).


----------



## Welsh_Sion

In Welsh:

cysur (n.m.) [KUHsseer]
cysuro (verbal noun) [kuhSSEERoh]

I could use IPA, but I don't know what works here.

Diolch / Thanks.


----------



## clamor

*In French*, confort [kõfɔ̟ʁ̥].


----------

